# معلومات عامة عن عددة مصادر للطاقة



## عضو1 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

:31: السادة الأفاضل أعضاء ومشرفي المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته تحية طيبة وبعد يسعدني أن أكون عضوا جديد في هذا المنتدى العلمي والرائع والذي يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات الثمينة عن الطاقة البديلة وعلى الكثير من التجارب والأبحاث والأختراعات المثمرة والبناءة لإارجو أن تقبلوني كعضو فعال في المنتدى والحقيقة أن اهتمامي الخاص هو في الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ولدي مشروع أحاول من خلاله البحث عن أفضل طاقة بديلة ممكن أن نستخدمها وتكون صديقة للبيئة وأطلب مساعدتكم الأخوة الأعضاء والمشرفين على المتدى وأود أولا معرفة بعض المعلومات أو معلومات عامة عن مصادر الطاقة قبل التحدث عن المشروع وأخيرا أتوجه بشكر خاص ءالى مشرف المنتدى السيد الفاضل والمهندس محمد الكردي على مايقدمه من اسهامات وبصمة واضحة من خلال بعض المعلومات والمواضيع الهادفة والتي كان لها الأثر البالغ على زيادة المعرفة والبحث في مجال الطاقة البديلة لإارجو أن أجد الجواب الشافي عندكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 

أخوكم أبو سليمان


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م. أبو سليمان أرحب بك أخي الفاضل وأتمنى تواصلك الدائم معنا

كل أنواع الطاقة البديلة او مصادرها هي صديقة للبيئة وماذا ستختار يعتمد على التطبيق والامكانيات وماذا تريد ......

أتمنى ان تقرا المواضيع المطروحة فبذلك ستتشكل عندك فكرة أوسع ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق:30:​


----------



## عضو1 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

:84: أشكر المشرفة الفاضلة صناعة المعمار على تجاوبها وردها السريع على رسالتي والحقيقة للتوضيح فقط أنا لست مهندسا أنا لدي دبلوم صناعة ولدي اهتمام خاص جدا بالطاقة البديلة ولدي مشروعان أعكف هذه الأيام على دراستهما وتنفيذهما وأحتاج ءالى مساعدتكم ومساعدة الأصدقاء والأخوة المهندسين ألفاضل في المنتدى المشروع الأول أحاول تطوير بعض الأجهزة الألكترونية مثل المسجل والراديو والجوال ( الموبايل ) لأجاد طاقة بديلة مناسبة نحاول من خلالها الأستغناء عن البطارية أو جعل البطارية تقوم بعمل جانبي وليس أساسي كما هو مطروح والمشروع الثاني بعض ألعاب الأطفال والتي أحاول من خلال ذلك ءايجاد طاقة بديلة ومتجددة تساعد البطارية على البقاء في وضع الجاهزية التامة ولا تحتاج ءالى شحن دائم كما هو الحال في الوقت الحاضر ولقد أخترت من الطاقة البديلة لمشروعاي طاقتين كنت قد قرأت عنها في المنتدى وبعض الأفكار التي طرحت الطاقة الأولى ( الخرز الكهروشمسي ) والطاقة الثانية طريقة الطاقة ( الكهرومغناطيسية ) والتي تستخدم في بعض التوربينات والتي اطلعت عليها في المنتدى ورأيت عدة أبحاث ومقلات وصور لتجارب ناجحة لطربينات ضخمة وأعتقد أن مشروعاي لا يحتاجا ءالا ءالى طاقة بصيطة جدا على خلاف ماهو مطروح في المنتدى من مشاريع ضخمة ومن أجل ذلك أحتاج من الأخوة المهندسين أعضاء المنتدى كل في أختصاصه مساعدتي على اختيار الطاقة المناسبة من الطاقتنين المذكورتين أو ءاذا كان هناك طاقة ثالثة أفضل يقترحها الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى يمكن طرحها كما أرجو مساعدتي على وضع أفضل مخطط ( لدارة مولدة للطاقة ) يمكن أن أستخدمها في هذين المشروعين شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم أبو سليمان


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

برأيي أنظف أشكال الطاقة البديلة هي الشمسية بلا منازع

تحية لك أخي الكريم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أين أنت يا أخي الفاضل نرحب بالجميع مهندسين وغير مهندسين شرفتنا

الموضوع ليس كما فهمته فالخرز الكهروشمسي لا يقتصر على البيوت ......بل ذكر أيضا يستعمل لالعاب الأطفال......
والحقيقة لا أعلم هل هو مطبق الان فالمقال في 2003 م ذكر أنه قريبا سيتوفر هذا الخرز.

ممكن أن تستعمل الخلايا الشمسية بالحجم والمساحة والعدد الذي يناسب التطبيق 

أتمنى أن تعلمنا بما يستجد


----------

